# Proud new father



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Although I don't know any of you (other than in a debating fashion), I would like to announce that my wife gave birth yesterday to a 6 pound 12 ounce baby girl yesterday. We named her Reese Elizabeth Henning. Also, any of you experienced fathers that have had the pleasure and opportunity to raise a young infant girl into a woman, please dole out any and all advice :lol: We are very fortunate that both the baby and mother are in good health, although her older brother (age 17 months) just had his world turned upside down  .


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

k: CONGRATS BIOMAN! Hope there won't be to much of this going on in the house now :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the new Daughter!

Good thing you're a hunter, you already know how to go months on very little sleep!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats Bioman!!!

I wish you and your new family the best of luck.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats Bioman!

The birth of a child is the GREATEST THING IN THE WORLD!!!

I have 3 girls and a boy. They are a lot of work and responsibility, but I wouldn't change a thing.

I wish you all the BEST.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats...I raised 3 girls.The youngest one is just starting college.They're all great young ladies and I wouldn't trade any of them,but none are interested in hunting or fishing.So I make lots of trips on my own.Now the 2 oldest are getting married in 6 months.Really hard on the pocketbook.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Congratulations - I have 2 daughters one 27 one 17 (& a son 25) Wish I had some grandkids to spoil


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats!

It sure is a lot of fun. I have a boy (6) and a girl (2). Please be sure to enjoy them when they are little. They are continually changing on you. And it's so gradual you miss it. I see it now with my son - he's great, but I also miss the little guy he was just a few years ago.

No tips except the " I can 't changer her because she's a girl" excuse doesn't work. You can try it, but don't expect too much.

M.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My little guy will be four in december and he is so much fun. He can now put corn on his hook for sunfish, and just got the first hook in the thumb, builds character. At 17 months and a newborn good luck getting out hunting for awhile. Enjoy the time as it goes fast. Again congrats and I'm glad to hear baby and mother are doing great.


----------

